# A Little Dog Story



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

In 2005 there was a cute little dog running around our neighborhood. Found out someone had seen someone else dump her out of a car. I liked the looks of her and ended up was able to trap her after 3 weeks of trying, in a havahart trap. Well she became a beloved family member, I call her my second wife, and she is just a great little alarm dog and loves to be near me all the time. She is part chihuahua and maybe part pug. So, we take her anywhere and everywhere we go. Not that we go a lot of places. We have never been without her even one night since we got her. I take it back, in maybe 2009 she had a bunch of bumps on her abdomen around her breasts and the vet removed all of them and she healed up and has been just fine. Maybe a year after that she started acting like she couldn't jump up on stuff, I took her to the vet he gave her metacam and she came back to normal. After awhile I stopped giving it to her and she kept being good for at least 2 years. Early this summer she started that again, not jumping. I went to vet and started metacam again, no real effect noted. We went on vacation and it just seemed like she was kinda depressed, nothing I could put my finger on, we were gone for 30 days, been back 30 days now and she is not feeling good. She has a hard time getting her back end up, kinda seems weak and just not perky like she used to be, sleeps a lot, snores a lot. At first I thought it was just old age but my gosh it seems to be coming on so fast. I have had her 8 years, my guess, and only a guess is that she was 2 when I got her so she might be 10 years old, I suspect she had puppies before I got her. I took her to the vet and they xrayed her body and said that looked pretty good. He had expected it to look much worse. He said to maybe increase the metacam a little bit, but be carefull. I don't think it is helping and I don't think she likes it any more. She eats, but, not much unless I fix her something she really likes and I think she is gradually loosing weight. I was kinda disappointed in the way the vet checked her. I wish the vet had checked more things but as it was it cost 200 dollars. I've got another appointment with another vet to get all her shots updated next week. Anyway, it's sad.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

She could have a back issue that is causing the weakness and may be painful. A round of prednisone might be in order for inflamation. That would help her appetite also. I hope this other vet will be more helpful! An inflamed disk would not show up on radiographs. One of the tests you can do is stand her on a towel and and knuckle her paw under the wrong way, set it down and see if she puts it back to normal position slowly or quickly or not at all. Not at all or slowly would indicate neuro problem in the spine. Prednisone and rest would help heal it up. Keep us posted on the other vet diagnosis!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The vet can also give your pup tramadol with the meloxicam. The 2 work together real good for pain.I woke to a cute pup sitting on our back porch,part basset hound. Now, to find his owners.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

I very much appreciate everyone's ideas. I especially think the prednisone might be a good idea. I wonder if a shot or pills or both would be best? I tried to do that test about standing her up and placing her foot a certain way. She would have no part of me doing that. She would just jerk her foot away and put it down the way she wanted it. Would that mean prednisone won't help? I will keep posting when I find out something or there is a significant change. I do want to mention one other thing. The thing that she finds most interest in doing these days is when I let her out to the bathroom she wandering around the yard looking for cicada to eat. She will often wander around for 30 minutes to an hour. I know she finds at least some. There is at least some correlation between when she started doing this and her kind of rapid downward spiral. I really don't think that it harms her and it's one of the only things she sort of shows an interest in so I let her do it for the most part. Ok, thanks again.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

My beloved yorkie Guido has a neck issue and on occasion when it flares up, he has similar symptoms. He walks slowly, gets up and down slowly and carefully, hasn't got much appetite. I usually put him on the prednisone to help him feel better and sooth the inflammation. The hard part is keeping them quiet while they feel better because the injury is not gone, they just FEEL better, so depending on your girl, you might even have to crate her to keep her from jumping around if the pred works.

One of my very elderly yorkies has a degenerative spine issue and was put on a couple meds and crate rest for a MONTH. No coming out except for potty time. If she hadn't been so old and grateful for the pain relief and slept most of the time, it would have been hell. But letting her out because I feel sorry for her would have led to more injury to the spine so I had to be tough about it.

Good luck and I would definitely get a second opinion on it. Did you tell the vet outright that the metacam wasn't working? Did he say WHY he was giving the metacam instead of anything else? 

The shots are usually a cortisone type shot, while the pills are the prednisone, usually in my experience. She might do well with both even, depending on what's actually wrong and what the vet says.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Shot or pills depends on the vet. Either are good. The foot test might work better in the vets office and not at home. She might think you are playing with her. But I would say that her pulling away and putting it down correctly is a good sign. At least she has feelings in her feet and knows where they are. I would for sure tell the vet about the cicadas. I wonder if they are upsetting her stomach. Is she throwing up or loose stool?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yo got me curious  
I found these links
http://www.cicadamania.com/delicious.html
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/72570.php
http://www.newsplex.com/home/headlines/Snacking-on-Cicadas-Is-It-Safe-for-Pets-207833131.html


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, I'm back from the vet and I'm afraid I didn't get good news. The vet says that my beloved little doggie has a problem with her heart valve, which, is leading to symptoms of Chronic Heart Failure, he indicated it was in early stage. He has told me ever since I found her that she had a heart murmur and at one point he was going to do a hystorectomy, but wouldn't due it cause when he put her under anesthesia her heart started acting up. I took her to another vet, who said they used more modern anesthesia, and they did it and removed a bunch of tumors from her abdomen. He said for now I should just let her be, cater to her needs and more or less just let her live out whatever life she has and when her symptoms worsen we could deal with it from there. What bothers me is that the reason I had the appointment was for booster shots and dewormer and he said well don't worry about that she has enough immunity built up. They charged me less than 20 dollars for the visit. It was almost like he was saying she was going to die soon.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

You have a good vet. it is known now that dogs do NOT need booster shots! just 3 to 4 core puppy shots and 1 core shot at a year and that is it. (besides rabies by law)
Your vet was saving your dog's body from having to work for NO benefit.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

I just thought I would post an update on our little dog. I don't know why, maybe just as kind of an acknowledgement and tribute to her. Anyway, it has been about three days since seeing the vet. She actually seems to be doing a little better, not great, but better. Since he didn't prescribe any meds I decided I will start making her homeade dog food to get the low sodium the vet said was best. She does not seem to be retaining fluids to any great extent. Her appetite is pretty good. She is drinking plenty of water. Actually stretched pretty good and rubbed herself on the carpet after she got up this morning. She is a very sweet and loving little dog. She has always liked to lick my hands and arms and my legs. I always thought she liked the salty taste, but, I don't know. Actually, I don't really know why I like her so much. I think it has a lot to do with how we all just adapted to each other so well. If I would come home after being at work all day she would just have a fit, running fast in circles, kinda dragging her rear and cutting circle eights all over the house. She doesn't do that any more, some times she doesn't even hear us when we come in from town or something. We put her in the recliner about two hours ago and she has slept soundly since. I'll wake her up in a minute and let her go out before we go to bed.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Eldonator, she sounds like a wonderful little dog. I hope she feels better. You sure are giving her great care.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Our old Lab, Drake, passed away this summer. He was just shy of his 14th birthday. Drake also had chronic heart failure. Our doctor put him on meloxicam (sp?) and a diuretic to help with the fluid build up. It really did help him feel better. 

I would recommend talking to your new vet about meds for fluid build up.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

She's still kickin'. Some days are better than others. Yesterday she was walking a little unsteady, kind of hunched over and seemed a little anxious or listless or something. This morning she seems stronger, walks with some spring in her step and seems quite comfortable. She's taking a nap as usual now.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

if she is in the early stages of heart failure, I am puzzled that he didn't give her any meds. There are plenty, one of which is a diuretic which pulls excess fluid that accumulates around the heart and in the abdominal area. There are other things too. She won't live forever with these meds, but she sure can get some more good quality time. I'd see a different vet.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The tramadol and metacam in combination has worked very well with our two dogs. One is an 18 year old Golden Retriever and the other a 135 lb Machenzie Husky/ Wolfhound cross. We also had laser treatments on the big dog. They have been doing this for years on horses. We had 6 treatments and he went from whining every time he moved his hips and back legs to bouncing around like a puppy.

I would definitely have the new vet check for something beside hip problems. It may take an ultrasound but the fact that your dog does not eat well could mean something else going on. But metacam does upset their stomachs as well.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

BarbadosSheep said:


> if she is in the early stages of heart failure, I am puzzled that he didn't give her any meds. There are plenty, one of which is a diuretic which pulls excess fluid that accumulates around the heart and in the abdominal area. There are other things too. She won't live forever with these meds, but she sure can get some more good quality time. I'd see a different vet.


 I have been concerned about this also and I thank you for your post. I am going to need to find a different vet, you are right about that.
The first vet I took her to regarding her weakness focused on arthritis and did do any type of a physical exam. He didn't even listen to her heart. The second vet listened to her heart, but, decided to not give her any meds or even her routine vaccinations. I am totally confused by all this!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I won't worry at all about the vaccine. Older dogs have plenty of immunity from shots they received as a pup. Maybe this vet is aware of this. But he really should have given her something for the heart disease.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

I was just reading some posts about others dogs and decided to do an update of sorts. The little gal is still getting around. She holds her bowel movements and her urine till she can get out. She sleeps most of the time, except when something good is cooking or we have visitors who break her routine. The way the vet talked, I felt she didn't have long to live, but, she seems to be doing fairly well. It seems I need to trim her nails more frequently than when she was young.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to hear it, hope she continues to do well!


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

chronic66 said:


> I was just reading some posts about others dogs and decided to do an update of sorts. The little gal is still getting around. She holds her bowel movements and her urine till she can get out. She sleeps most of the time, except when something good is cooking or we have visitors who break her routine. The way the vet talked, I felt she didn't have long to live, but, she seems to be doing fairly well. It seems I need to trim her nails more frequently than when she was young.


 Good to hear she's doing well!


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, she is suffering again. She has slowly been having an increase in symptoms and starting last night it was really bad and has been in respiratory distress. I called the vet and made appointment, but, everyone in my family is telling me, to not wait that long, so I will try and get her in someplace tomorrow. I am hoping that she has just having a combination thing and that she will get over the stomach upset and get back to normal, but, her normal is not good anymore. I sit and watch her for long periods of time and watch her abdomen kind of labor to breath. This is not good.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry. It is very hard when our beloved pets reach the end of their life span. I'm glad she's been with you this long, she may be older than you think too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Is there a chiropractic vet in your area? An adjustment may help her feel better. I&#8217;ve taken my old border collie to the chiropractic vet and it has really helped him. She popped his back, hips, even his toes.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

I have an appointment with a vet that does do that chiropractic on dogs, the soonest I could get her in was this coming Tuesday. She seems a little improved today. Drinking water, urinating and bowels moving ok. I hope I can get her some relief. I appreciate the kind thoughts, I hope I am not keeping her with me and causing her undue suffering. She does have labored breathing, but, the vet said that was adaption and it didn't mean she was suffering?


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

I got up this morning and my wife had already been up an hour, she said she didn't think Scooby had slept all night. She looked bad. I called the vets and finally got an appointment. Now we're back and the vet put her on 12.5 mg of Lasix and 1.5 mg vetmedin both twice daily. He also gave her a shot of Lasix and made an appointment in one week. She does seem to be able to lie down, rest and sleep some. He said the medication could be such a shock to her system it could theoretically kill her. She would die anyway without it so, no big choice. It is good to watch a sleeping do lie.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I feel badly for you as I know you must be suffering too right along with your beloved dog. ((hugs))


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

I appreciate all the concern and good advice on this thread. The medication, Vetmedin and Lasix, have had an almost miraculous effect on the old girl. To the point where she has not choked, coughed or gagged at all this morning. She is able to sleep without distress. When she does go out to the bathroom or to just snoop around, she often has a little spring in her step. I am much less worried about her now. I am wondering if anyone here has had any experience ordering prescription drugs from an online company called Valley Vet. The vetmedin is rather pricey and I could save a considerable amount of money if I could find a vet that would give a prescription that way. I guess it won't kill me to keep buying it from the vet, but, long term, her medication will be much more than mine and I take a lot!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I've ordered equine mess from Valley Vet in years past. No hassle, always had a good experience.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'll second Valley Vet - I've had good luck dealing with them.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

What is your experience getting a vet to agree to give a script for the meds to valley vet?
Seems like it might be problematic to me.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

chronic66 said:


> What is your experience getting a vet to agree to give a script for the meds to valley vet?
> Seems like it might be problematic to me.


I have never had a vet argue against it with me. My small animal vet actually tells me he will do it even without asking him in advance. He always gives me the option to shop meds. Great vet


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

aoconnor1 said:


> I have never had a vet argue against it with me. My small animal vet actually tells me he will do it even without asking him in advance. He always gives me the option to shop meds. Great vet


Well, I found two vets that didn't seem to go for the valley vet idea. The last one kind of pulled a bait and switch on me, but, at that point I was so low on medication I just had to go along with her.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

chronic66 said:


> Well, I found two vets that didn't seem to go for the valley vet idea. The last one kind of pulled a bait and switch on me, but, at that point I was so low on medication I just had to go along with her.


They make so much money on the meds. What jerks to force you to buy from them.

Even my equine vet gives me the online option! Just this weekend I had to order a really expensive med for one of my mares. I talked to my vet, they told me to go online and order it there to save money!


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

Well she's been on the vetmedin and lasix for several weeks now. She has vastly improved, but, she still worries me. I can still here some crackling in her lungs when I am giving her medication. I don't know how much time this medication is going to buy. On occasion she feels so good that she exerts herself a bit much and then she pays for it with a bout of coughing and gagging. She is a very good dog. I am trying her to attach her picture for anyone who wants to see such a fine dog.


----------



## harvestmoon1964 (Apr 24, 2014)

chronic66 said:


> What is your experience getting a vet to agree to give a script for the meds to valley vet?
> Seems like it might be problematic to me.


https://www.avma.org/Advocacy/StateAndLocal/Pages/veterinary-prescription-orders.aspx

I love the picture. She is indeed a very fine dog.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Harvestmoon. I am going to choose my vet more wisely in the future.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, this is the finale post for the best little dog of my life. Scooby past from this life in the early hours of July 23. We are out in the Rocky Mountains and the high altitude probably did not help. I was kind of at a loss of how to handle her after she passed. I called the closest vet clinic which turned out to be in Creede, Colorado. Great people! They are the best in my book and anyway she will be cremated and sent to my home when we get back. I will always remember the little things she did.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I am so very sorry, Chronic66. You gave her so much love and care. Bless you.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that she has passed! You did the best you could for her and she knew it. At least she is no longer in pain now. I hope you find peace and healing in her memories. They leave such a big void in our lives.

You will see her again someday. She will be waiting to greet you at the bridge!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

((hugs)) Such a hard time your little dog has had...and you've been right there with her all the time, which says much about you. That is one lucky pup...yes lucky...to have had someone as kind and sensitive as you to be there through it all. ((hugs))


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss and the pain you feel at this time, I hope the pain passes quickly and only have happy memories left.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

I want to express my gratitude for the kind words from you kind folks. She was quite a character with a mind of her own. I do a lot of thinking back over the years that we were together and all the funny and irritating stuff she did. Anyway thanks again!!!


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

This little dog story just seems to never end. My wife and I both think about her every day. It just seems like, even though she is gone, her spirit is still here. Every time we come home or leave the house I always think about checking on her. She has left us with a lot of fond memories, that is for sure. Anyway, the phone rang on my cell yesterday and it was the vet clinic up in creede that I took her after she passed away. They had finally got her ashes back and they will be sending them out to me right away. So, for anyone who has a beloved dog that is getting old too fast, keep in mind that for very little money you can have them cremated and keep their remains where you feel would be best. I guess I am getting old and feel that we just have too much of a throwaway society.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

chronic66 said:


> This little dog story just seems to never end. My wife and I both think about her every day. It just seems like, even though she is gone, her spirit is still here. Every time we come home or leave the house I always think about checking on her. She has left us with a lot of fond memories, that is for sure. Anyway, the phone rang on my cell yesterday and it was the vet clinic up in creede that I took her after she passed away. They had finally got her ashes back and they will be sending them out to me right away. So, for anyone who has a beloved dog that is getting old too fast, keep in mind that for very little money you can have them cremated and keep their remains where you feel would be best. I guess I am getting old and feel that we just have too much of a throwaway society.


We just lost our beloved 14 year old Pug last week. It was so hard to let him go but his heart was failing and it was time. We did have him cremated and will keep his ashes. I still have a dog at home so that was healing. I hope you and your wife will someday get another dog. You both sound like wonderful people.


----------



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

basketti said:


> We just lost our beloved 14 year old Pug last week. It was so hard to let him go but his heart was failing and it was time. We did have him cremated and will keep his ashes. I still have a dog at home so that was healing. I hope you and your wife will someday get another dog. You both sound like wonderful people.


I thank you for your kind words. I am sorry for your loss. To make a very long story short, almost at the exact same time Scooby came to home, very reluctantly! A coworker had a little black male pug puppy to sell, she was getting desperate, I told her I would give her $100, she was asking $350. I thought she would never take so little. 2 days after I got Scooby, she said we had a deal, she would take $100. I didn't know what to do but I had opened my mouth and took him home and took him over to my daughters home right away. It was love at first sight and he has been taking care of that family all these years and is recovering from ACL surgery at this time. Getting along fine. My daughter treats him like a king. Anyway God Bless You Miss Basketti!


----------

